# Trị đổ mồ hôi tay chân bằng cách thức điện ion mang hiệu quả ko?



## Tuyết 8291 (4/9/19)

Đổ mồ hôi tay, chân là hiện trạng xuất hiện ở phổ thông người, trong đấy với cả trẻ nhỏ. Đổ mồ hôi thủ công không ảnh hưởng quá hiểm nguy đến sức khỏe thế nhưng nó lại dai dẳng, gây khó chịu cho người bệnh. bây giờ, sở hữu phần nhiều cách thức chữa mồ hôi thủ công được mọi người truyền tai nhau, 1 trong các bí quyết đó chính là điện ion. Vậy bí quyết này sở hữu hiệu quả hay không? Hãy cùng chúng tôi tậu hiểu trong bài viết sau đây.
Phương pháp điện ion trị mồ hôi thủ công là như thế nào? Điện ion (iontophoresis) là 1 cách điều trị dành cho các người bị tăng tiết mồ hôi ở lòng bàn tay và lòng bàn chân dựa trên nguyên lý dùng loại điện với cường độ nhỏ khiến co các tuyến mồ hôi và giúp giảm lượng mồ hôi được tiết ra. Cụ thể như sau:
Người bệnh ngâm tay hoặc chân vào dung dịch ion (bình thường là 1 chậu nước). Máy điện di ion phân phối chiếc điện một chiều cường độ phải chăng (khoảng 10 miliAmpe) và truyền trực tiếp qua dung dịch này. khi bật máy, vùng da được ngâm trong dung dịch mang cảm giác tê tê hoặc ngứa nhẹ, ko gây đớn đau. cái điện này khiến cho co các tuyến mồ hôi và giúp giảm lượng mồ hôi được tiết ra.Ví như bị đau hoặc khó chịu, người bệnh cần dừng trị liệu và thông tin cho chưng sĩ. Thường nhật, mỗi lần trị liệu chỉ kéo dài 10 – 20 phút. Trong 3 – 4 tuần điều trị trước tiên, mỗi ngày người bệnh cần tiến hành trị liệu hai lần. Sau đấy, bác sĩ có thể đề nghị điều trị duy trì nhưng số lần sẽ giảm bớt (tùy thuộc vào triệu chứng của người bệnh). Việc điều trị duy trì với thể tiến hành tại nhà theo chỉ dẫn của bác sĩ hoặc tại bệnh viện.
Trị mồ hôi bằng phương pháp điện ion có hiệu quả không?
Mặc dù hiện nay cách thức điện ion này được dùng ở phổ biến cơ sở y tế. bên cạnh đó cho tới nay, cơ chế nào làm cho cho cái điện cường độ rẻ với thể khiến cho giảm hoạt động của các tuyến mồ hôi vẫn chưa được xác định rõ. kế bên đó, bí quyết điện ion chỉ sử dụng để điều trị được ở tay và chân còn những bộ phận khác lại ko thực hành được. nguyên cớ là do vùng da khác quá mẫn cảm và mẫu điện sở hữu thể gây kích ứng da cũng như đớn đau khi tiến hành trị liệu.
Do không can thiệp vào nguyên cớ gây nên hiện trạng đổ mồ hôi tay chân nên phương pháp điện ion chỉ khiến hạn chế tiết mồ hôi và làm cho giảm tình trạng mồ hôi ra nhiều tức khắc chứ không điều trị được triệt để tình trạng bệnh này.
Có nên dùng cách điện ion để điều trị chứng ra mồ hôi thủ công ko?
Cách thức điện ion có thể mang lại hiệu quả chóng vánh cho người bệnh nhưng lại khiến cho cho người bệnh có thể bị phồng rộp, bong da và kích ứng da. tuy nhiên, nó cũng không trị triệt để được chứng ra mồ hôi thủ công của người bệnh. Chúng ta cần hiểu rằng, muốn trị được chứng ra mồ hôi thủ công cần phải can thiệp vào cỗi nguồn cội rễ gây ra bệnh.
Nguyên nhân sâu xa của việc ra mồ hôi tay được giải thích theo lý luận của Y học cổ truyền như sau: Mồ hôi là chất dịch được chi phối bởi 3 tạng, phổi, thận, tâm. Phổi chủ bì mao, quản lý đóng mở lỗ chân lông do đó điều tiết được lượng mồ hôi. Vì vậy khi phổi bị nhiễm bệnh, ho, viêm phế quản thì mồ hôi đương nhiên xuất tiết rất nhiều. Thận chủ về nước là nguồn cung cấp chất dịch, khi thận âm suy thì ảnh hưởng đến lượng mồ hôi. Tâm chủ tàng thần, ảnh hưởng chi phối hệ thần kinh thực vật, lo lắng, chấn động đều làm tăng tiết mồ hôi.
Khi thời tiết nóng nực chúng ta di chuyển nhiều, uống đa dạng rượu bia, chất kích thích hoặc ăn những thực phẩm cay nóng thì mồ hôi ra nhiều là chuyện bình thường bởi ấy là lúc cơ thể đang khiến cho mát và tự điều chỉnh lại thân nhiệt trở về thế thăng bằng. Thế nhưng nếu như không đi lại hoặc lúc thời tiết rất mát mẻ, ở phòng có điều hòa mà bạn vẫn bị ra phổ quát mồ hôi thì đó không còn là vấn đề thường nhật nữa. Tùy theo từng trường hợp nhưng các trường bị ra đa dạng mồ hôi tương tự rất với thể ấy là dấu hiệu bệnh lý. ví như không can thiệp kịp thời sẽ ảnh hưởng lớn đến sức khỏe, chất lượng cuộc sống.
Trên thị phần hiện mang 1 số cách thức điều trị mồ hôi trộm như phẫu thuật cắt bỏ hạch giao cảm hoặc tiêu dùng một số thực phẩm chức năng. tuy nhiên các bí quyết thức điều trị này chưa sở hữu lại hiệu quả mong muốn cho người bệnh . Phẫu thuật cắt bỏ hạch thần kinh sở hữu thể làm mồ hôi không ra ở tay nhưng mồ hôi lại tháo dỡ ra ở các bộ phận khác như đầu, chân. Ấy là chưa kể giá tiền giải phẫu hơi cao và những biến chứng trong quá trình phẫu thuật bóc tách. Trong khi đó, những thực phẩm chức năng thành lập không mang tác dụng điều trị căn bệnh này. bên cạnh đó giả dụ có đỡ thì thời kì điều trị cũng rất dài , có trường hợp tới 6 tháng và giá cả hơi đắt đỏ. Hiểu được điều đấy, Nhà thuốc Đông y gia truyền Đức Thịnh Đường với kinh nghiệm hơn 200 năm liên tiếp làm thuốc cứu người đã nghiên cứu, đúc kết và bài chế ra bài thuốc đặc trị mồ hôi trộm, mồ hôi tay, chân mình hiệu quả có tên gọi “ Thuốc trị mồ hôi trộm Đức Thịnh”.


----------

